# Smokin Butts on the Road!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotta have Pulled Pork Sammiches ready tomorrow for the RCDRL in Ocala. Late start headed down, so we gonna see how they cook at 75mph Eastbound and Down!!!! Injected these, never done that before, will see how they come out. Mustard bath and coated with Killer Hogs BBQ and some AP seasoning, marinated over night






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wind blowing into the smoker might blow up the fire. Overheating the meat. Hopefully not!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Should have mentioned the Honda Generator is sipping fuel, elec smoker is great for that reason,  

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope you pull off a big win and show us the winning cars!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good luck. Hope he smokes um.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My son, my daughter and myself all Run em down there. Its fun and VERY family oriented!!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will post some money shots tomorrow when lunch is ready!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Made it as far as the view before We got hungry..... sad when I have the parking lot smelling better than the restaurant.......

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

First compliments and pictures taken just East of Tallahassee. Stopped for fuel and to add wood haha


Well was going to load pictures, but I guess they want you to pay to do that. Fk I miss the old forum

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

must be something else, I didn’t have a problem and I don’t pay anything


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Loves Stop in Lake City, wrapped those babies up with everyone stoping to look see!!

Just tried again, same message.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I think Jaster is trying to take Chili's crown. We need a PFF cook off.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pulled em at 0315 and stuck em in the insulated bag. Started selling them at 0900. One gone already. Had my first break, so... Burger, with cheese, pulled pork on top, slaw on top of that with pickles and my homemade BBQ sauce!!! OH my Damn. Who wants to post the pictures, hahaha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

i can post em up for you...send to email, [email protected]


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> must be something else, I didn’t have a problem and I don’t pay anything
> View attachment 1079191


How many pictures have you posted? My error message says I have reached the image upload maximum for the month, join vip to post more. Horse manure if you ask me. Same message thos morning. Cause I have some money shots to post up!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Let’s start a go fund me for the money shots!!


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Man that Killer Hoggs rub is da shizzzzz. Its in Wal mart now. Ole malcom done sure nuff hit it big time


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why can’t you post pics? Is that a tap a talk thing?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Imgur


Imgur: The magic of the Internet




imgur.com


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

You can’t stop the PFF! The money shots Curtesy of Jaster.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Here’s the BS message he keeps getting also


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yawl just use Imgur then link the pics to the forum and it will not go against your quota.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yawl just use Imgur then link the pics to the forum and it will not go against your quota.


Government not only controling our fish and ourdeer, now its our right to post pictures too, what the what.. lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yawl just use Imgur then link the pics to the forum and it will not go against your quota.


To me this is the equivalent of saying”just turn in your ARs, we can still keep our lever actions!” “We can still hunt deer with a single shot!”


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Why use Tapatalk?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Why use Tapatalk?


I never used it, but after the last "update" such a PIA to use from a mobile device, if at all. I never use a computer, lol


Side note, we sell Nachos, so what to do with the last of the cheese from the day..... BBQ nachos of course. Dinner is served!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jaster said:


> Government not only controling our fish and ourdeer, now its our right to post pictures too, what the what.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wait till they make you get a special permit for cooking over 55mph on Tuesday wearing a green shirt.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Wait till they make you get a special permit for cooking over 55mph on Tuesday wearing a green shirt.


Thats alright with me, I have orange and green, so I will cycle the days accordingly 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Geeze, thought it was going to like like this..........






Good for you how it worked out! A step up above Manifold Destiny.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

somebody just derailed this thread. stand up if you're innocent.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Why can’t you post pics? Is that a tap a talk thing?


Deflecting. You know you limited his account. Ain't right of you.


----------

